# nvidia driver and kernel 2.6.11

## eradicator006

I just installed Gentoo on my Toshiba Satellite 3000 s304 laptop.  It has an onboard geforce2 go card.  I'm using kernel 2.6.11 and AGPGART is NOT compiled in to the kernel in any way.   nvidia-kernel-1.0.7167-r1 compiled with no errors and the nvidia module loads as well.  I've configured xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1 to use GLX and the nvidia driver.  When I type 'startx' as root or any other user the screen will flicker (the nvidia logo doesn't even show) then the system will hang completely.  I then have to press the power button.  I've tried compiling AGPGART in to the kernel and using NvAGP 2 and had the same results with that.  

The last few lines in Xorg.0.log are:

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "yes"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "yes"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling experimental RENDER acceleration

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of NVIDIA internal AGP requested

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xF0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xD1000000

output of 'cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status':

Status:          Disabled

output of 'cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/host-bridge':

Host Bridge:     Intel Corp. 82830 830 Chipset Host Bridge

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       4x 2x 1x

Registers:       0x1f000217:0x00000001

my xorg.conf:

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "X.org Configured"

    Screen      "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "usbmouse" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option      "BlankTime"  "5"

    Option      "StandbyTime"  "10"

    Option      "SuspendTime"  "20"

    Option      "OffTime"  "30"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "extmod"

    Load        "dbe"

    Load        "record"

    Load        "xtrap"

    Load        "glx"

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard0"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse0"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "usbmouse"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5¨

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    VendorName   "Toshiba"

    ModelName    "Toshiba Satellite 3000 LCD"

    HorizSync   31 - 48.5

    VertRefresh 50-70

    Option  "DPMS"  "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Option "RenderAccel"   "yes"

    Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "yes"

    Option "RENDER" " True"

    Option "NvAGP" "1"

    Identifier  "Card0"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VendorName  "nVidia"

    BoardName   "nVidia GeForce2 Go"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "Card0"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

    Option "RENDER"     "True"

EndSection

----------

## peter_poulsen

[quote="eradicator006"]

Section "Device"

    Option "RenderAccel"   "yes"                #delete 

    Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "yes" #delete

    Option "RENDER" " True"                      #delete

    Option "NvAGP" "1"                              # delete

    Identifier  "Card0"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VendorName  "nVidia"

    BoardName   "nVidia GeForce2 Go"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"                 #delete 

    Option "Composite" "Enable" #delete 

    Option "RENDER"     "True"   #delete

EndSection                              #delete

[/quote]

I don't know what the problem really is, but I have a similar configuration except I don't have the lines marked '# delete' in my xorg.conf. Hope that helps.

----------

## yottabit

IIRC we have to enable AGP support in the kernel, just don't select any drivers. Tried that? Then again, I could be wrong, but that's the way I do it...

----------

## SkidSoft

I too am having trouble. Anyone else?

/edit

Oops, My problem is with the 2.6.11-mm4 sources and tryng to emerge nvidia-kernel...

----------

## eradicator006

Alright I got it working now.  I do not have any AGP options enabled in the kernel.  I had to put the following in /etc/modules.d/nvidia

options nvidia NVreg_SoftEDIDs=0 NVreg_Mobile=2

Here's my xorg.conf as well:

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "X.org Configured"

    Screen      "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "usbmouse" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option      "BlankTime"  "5"

    Option      "StandbyTime"  "10"

    Option      "SuspendTime"  "20"

    Option      "OffTime"  "30"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "extmod"

    Load        "dbe"

    Load        "record"

    Load        "xtrap"

    Load        "glx"

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard0"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse0"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "usbmouse"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5¨

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    VendorName   "Toshiba"

    ModelName    "Toshiba Satellite 3000 LCD"

    HorizSync   31 - 48.5

    VertRefresh 50-70

    Option  "DPMS"  "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Option "NvAGP" "1"

#    Option "NoLogo" "1"

    Identifier  "Card0"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VendorName  "nVidia"

    BoardName   "nVidia GeForce2 Go"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "Card0"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

----------

